# Quakelive.com / Firefox / .msi file



## ZombieBeefchunk (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guys. I really didn't know where to post this and this is the best place I could think of  Anyway, there is a browser-based game called Quakelive.com. It's an online shooter type game, I'm sure some of you know it. In order to play it, you need to run a file called QuakeliveNP_433.msi with Firefox and then you are good to go. This is the case with Linux and other more mainstream operating systems but with FreeBSD it's a little tricky. When I try to run it with Firefox, it brings up a window explaining that it's a binary and then downloads it from.. myself I guess. I know that there are people who have gotten it to work in FreeBSD but I can't seem to find any instructions on it. Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2011)

An MSI file is a Windows executable.


----------



## ZombieBeefchunk (Jul 29, 2011)

Is that right? Weird. What is the Linux version of it because I swear it came in .msi form when I was using it using Ubuntu on my netbook. I wonder why it would give me an .msi file. Any ideas on how to get around it?


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 29, 2011)

When I changed my user-agent with the user-agent switcher extension it started successfully and ran the extension (not the .msi file), but it eventually gave an error saying that it didn't support Firefox 5.x.  Maybe you could try doing the same with Firefox 4.x or installing the linux-firefox port or if none of that works, try windows firefox under wine.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 29, 2011)

Windows Installer, extension *.msi*. Maybe you could try msiexec in WINE if it's available...


----------



## bostik (Aug 2, 2012)

here my report on my experience


first approach:

installed www/linux-firefox from ports
run linux-firefox from console (to see errors) and check no plugins and extensions are installed
went to http://www.quakelive.com
logged in and accepted licence agreement
when presented to install plugin allowed, at the end restarted linux-firefox and it crashed 
here the error i got in console


> (process:34121): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
> Using the fallback 'C' locale.
> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/home/bostik/.mozilla/firefox/3pvub ... ftware.com/plugins/npquakelive.x64.so [/usr/home/bostik/.mozilla/firefox/3pvub0zr.default/extensions/quakeliveplugin@idsoftware.com/plugins/npquakelive.x64.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64]
> ###!!! ABORT: can't create crash reporter socketpair(): file /builds/slave/rel-m-esr10-lnx-bld/build/toolkit/crashreporter/nsExceptionHandler.cpp, line 1895
> ...



restarted linux-firefox and disabled plugin and removed extension

second approach:

installed plugin with nspluginwrapper:


> [bostik@mrburns /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper]$ nspluginwrapper -i /home/bostik/Downloads/QuakeLivePlugin_520/plugins/npquakelive.i386.so
> [bostik@mrburns /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper]$ nspluginwrapper -l
> /home/bostik/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.npquakelive.i386.so
> Original plugin: /home/bostik/Downloads/QuakeLivePlugin_520/plugins/npquakelive.i386.so
> ...



launched firefox from console pointed to http://www.quakelive.com
login accept and then it suggested me to download .msi file
then changed user agent to firefox/linux 32bit and logged in/out
asked me to allow plugin installation and restarted but brought me back to download/install page
at this time i skipped clicking on quakelive logo on left and it shows me play on line page with server list
when i try to join a match i get this message popup:


> unable to launch game
> You are downloading required data and must let it finish before you can join an online match.


but i think it's not downloading files !!!

any idea where i could be wrong ?


----------



## chatwizrd (Aug 2, 2012)

It might not work with FreeBSD at all.

You could try enabling Linux emulation click here

If not you should see if they have any support forums and find out if FreeBSD is even a supported OS.


----------

